# I feel like the worst dog owner in the world...



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

This afternoon my partner took the chis outside alone. I've told him a million times not to let the dogs off the leash in the park next door because it's small and there are busy roads around. We've had many arguments about this. He's very careful with the dogs in general and loves them more than anything, but I'm so overprotective that he tends to treat me like I'm exaggerating in some situations. The only places where I would ever let the dogs off the leash are in the country side (in fields, woodlands or beaches where there are no roads anywhere near) or in huge parks where again the roads are very _very_ far away. I trust them not to run away, but I would never risk it. 

Well, he decided to let Rocky off the leash in that small park today. And he ran out of the park and was hit by a car. :sad: 

I think the chis are used to me going with them too. When my partner takes them out alone, they tend to want to come home right away to see me... so I have a feeling Rocky was trying to cross the road to come home. :foxes15:

Miraculously, he's fine!!! We rushed him to the emergency vet and they ran some tests. No broken bones. His heart and lungs are fine. They said a common consequence is a ripped bladder and that if it was the case he wouldn't be able to pee, but he peed since then so that's ok too. We have to keep an eye on him for a few days, but otherwise it appears he only has one bruise which he needs to take anti inflammatory meds for. 

I'm so relieved that he's ok and so angry that my partner did this. Seeing as our previous chihuahua died from being run over (while we were gone on holiday), this is my biggest nightmare. I feel embarrassed to post this here. Even if I wasn't there, it make me feel so guilty like I'm a bad dog owner who can't seem to keep my chis protected. 

Sorry for rambling, I just can't believe it happened again. I love these dogs so much, it makes me feel like I'm failing at taking care of them.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't believe what I am reading. I'm am so glad I kept reading and found that Rocky is ok. What a scary thing. I could not imagine the horror you two must have felt knowing that in an instant your baby could have been lost. I remember Zorana's Lola running all the way hm from a park and the two of us chasing her frantically across a busy road, and that was a horrific experience is never wish in anyone. Please don't beat yourself up, it is not your fault. I hope your partner has learned a lesson. We as owners are guilty of making careless mistakes, but we must find ways to forgive ourselves for the sake of other dogs and our loved ones. Thank goodness Rocky is alright, wishing a peaceful weekend for you guys.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> I can't believe what I am reading. I'm am so glad I kept reading and found that Rocky is ok. What a scary thing. I could not imagine the horror you two must have felt knowing that in an instant your baby could have been lost. I remember Zorana's Lola running all the way hm from a park and the two of us chasing her frantically across a busy road, and that was a horrific experience is never wish in anyone. Please don't beat yourself up, it is not your fault. I hope your partner has learned a lesson. We as owners are guilty of making careless mistakes, but we must find ways to forgive ourselves for the sake of other dogs and our loved ones. Thank goodness Rocky is alright, whisking a peaceful weekend for you guys.


Thanks, that makes me feel a bit better. What happened to Lola must have been so scary! My partner has certainly learned his lesson. He looked traumatised from seeing it happen and was on the verge of tears at the vet because he felt so guilty. I was crying just now thinking about what could have happened to him and Lilo climbed on me to give me a hug. These little dogs are so amazing!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh My God Camille !!! My heart literally stopped when I started to read your thread, my first thought was how cruel for you to have to go through that again and then I read that he was fine and I was so relieved for you. I don't want to take sides but I don't blame you for being cross with your boyfriend, I would be furious with him 😡 I certainly don't think you exaggerate in your protectiveness. Thank god that Rocky is ok, I'm just so sorry that you had to go through this. Sending healing thoughts to Rocky. xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Oh My God Camille !!! My heart literally stopped when I started to read your thread, my first thought was how cruel for you to have to go through that again and then I read that he was fine and I was so relieved for you. I don't want to take sides but I don't blame you for being cross with your boyfriend, I would be furious with him 😡 I certainly don't think you exaggerate in your protectiveness. Thank god that Rocky is ok, I'm just so sorry that you had to go through this. Sending healing thoughts to Rocky. xx


Thanks Lisa. When my partner walked in with Rocky in his arms and told me, my heart stopped. I just couldn't believe this happened again.  And trust me I shouted at him so much, I don't think he'll ever do that again! And I can't believe Rocky is ok, not even a broken bone. He certainly deserves his name!


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I can't believe it. I'm so happy your rocky is ok. We'll, hopefully your partner will take walking the dogs on a leash more seriously. Your concern is not over reacting. I would of flipped on my husband!! I hope little rocky starts feeling better soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank god he's ok,men always think we over react ,but it only needs something like this to happen, and i'm sure he's learnt his lesson,it's something he will never do again.My brother lives near Lincoln's Inn fields and he always lets his dog off ,it frightens the life out of me as it's something i would never do with mine,too many openings and busy roads.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg Cam! I am so so sorry this happened to you! Ughhhhh I can only imagine how you felt when you found out. But I am so relieved that Rocky is ok! I bet he was trying to run home to you. 

I had Lola run off before once too, we were letting them play and run around (bry and I used to do this all the time) only this time I grabbed her leash to clip it to her harness and asked her "wanna go see daddy?" And she booked home to see her papa. She refused to listen to me, just kept running, mind you it was rush hour and cars were just flying by. I was chasing after her waving my arms like a mad women, and I had a couple people get out of their cars to help me, a police officer who was not on duty got out of his car to direct traffic and stop the cars so she could cross. I thought for sure she was gonna get hit, all that kept running through my mind was how I was going to explain she died to Bryan. 
That was the last time I ever let them off leash without being in a fenced in area. Don't feel guilty, we are human and we make mistakes, and we learn from them. At the end of the day, Rocky is ok and safe! Give him extra kisses from us! 😘😘😘😘😘😘😘😘😘


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> This afternoon my partner took the chis outside alone. I've told him a million times not to let the dogs off the leash in the park next door because it's small and there are busy roads around. We've had many arguments about this. He's very careful with the dogs in general and loves them more than anything, but I'm so overprotective that he tends to treat me like I'm exaggerating in some situations. The only places where I would ever let the dogs off the leash are in the country side (in fields, woodlands or beaches where there are no roads anywhere near) or in huge parks where again the roads are very _very_ far away. I trust them not to run away, but I would never risk it.
> 
> Well, he decided to let Rocky off the leash in that small park today. And he ran out of the park and was hit by a car. :sad:
> 
> ...


Oh my ... I felt sick to my stomach when I was reading this ,I'm so glad he's ok and safe now poor baby ... It's not your fault don't feel bad I know things happens sometimes just so glad he's ok and you are a good mom keep us updated bless his little heart I can't imagine the horror and how scared you felt when this happened😔 So glad he's ok


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw don't feel bad hun at least your baby is okay!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So Scary! I am glad he is ok!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is Rocky today? I'll bet he is sore, and maybe grouchy because of pain. Hopefully he will continue to recover nicely. Boy is he ever lucky!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Rocky's doing well. Honestly you wouldn't be able to tell that he was hit by a car yesterday. Unbelievable! And just so lucky.

The vet said not to let him do any exercise, no running, no going up and down stairs, etc, but if anything I've had problems trying to stop him because he's acting so normal and energetic. He must be sore, but it's really not showing... He's finally resting on his favourite blanket next to me right now.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Omg Cam! I am so so sorry this happened to you! Ughhhhh I can only imagine how you felt when you found out. But I am so relieved that Rocky is ok! I bet he was trying to run home to you.
> 
> I had Lola run off before once too, we were letting them play and run around (bry and I used to do this all the time) only this time I grabbed her leash to clip it to her harness and asked her "wanna go see daddy?" And she booked home to see her papa. She refused to listen to me, just kept running, mind you it was rush hour and cars were just flying by. I was chasing after her waving my arms like a mad women, and I had a couple people get out of their cars to help me, a police officer who was not on duty got out of his car to direct traffic and stop the cars so she could cross. I thought for sure she was gonna get hit, all that kept running through my mind was how I was going to explain she died to Bryan.
> That was the last time I ever let them off leash without being in a fenced in area. Don't feel guilty, we are human and we make mistakes, and we learn from them. At the end of the day, Rocky is ok and safe! Give him extra kisses from us! 😘😘😘😘😘😘😘😘😘


Oh my god that must have been terrifying!! I'm so glad she was ok in the end! My boyfriend saw Rocky get hit by the car and hit the ground and hasn't been able to stop replaying it in his head. I'm glad I didn't see it happen! :/ I think we are extremely lucky that Rocky is ok, the vet thought it was pretty much a miracle. He's getting a lot of extra cuddles and kisses today!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, wow. that must of been so scary that her ran out into the street and then got hit by a car :-(. i'm so glad he is ok !!! You are not a bad chi mom. you are a very good chi mom. your hubby shouldn't of let Rocky off the leash though ..


----------



## ProudChiMomma (Mar 6, 2015)

OMG... i'm glad he's ok... but small dogs and cars don't mix.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazing that he is ok.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

elaina said:


> oh, wow. that must of been so scary that her ran out into the street and then got hit by a car :-(. i'm so glad he is ok !!! You are not a bad chi mom. you are a very good chi mom. your hubby shouldn't of let Rocky off the leash though ..


It was very scary. After what happened to our first chi Coco, I can't believe this happened to Rocky... all that kept going through my mind at time was "no not again, this can't be possible".  You can be sure that my partner will never do this again, he's a bit traumatised!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Amazing that he is ok.


I know, we are extremely lucky to still have him!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so glad he's fine.  Sometimes our Hubby's need to see things for themselves before they believe us. He'll probably listen to other things you say about the dogs now too! This was in no way your fault. x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I'm so glad he's fine.  Sometimes our Hubby's need to see things for themselves before they believe us. He'll probably listen to other things you say about the dogs now too! This was in no way your fault. x


Thanks, that's very true! Why can't they just listen to us!?  I'm not happy that Rocky had to risk death for him to understand, but you're right I think he'll take me seriously from now own. I know he loves them more than anything too so he feels really bad.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad everything turned out OK. Have you forgiven your OH yet?!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So glad all's well. Scary time!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> So glad everything turned out OK. Have you forgiven your OH yet?!


Yeah, but it helps that Rocky is fine. God knows what I would do to him if he wasn't ok!! lol He definitely takes me seriously about safety now. I guess he's never had issues before so he thought it would be fine, but he realises now that it only takes one time for something like this to happen.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I was so glad to read it turned out ok as well. Lady is my oldest and never, never runs off even if off leash. We were at a park on a trip. The park had very few people around and BAM she took off. I was so scared. I was finally able to catch her. I know how you must have felt. Very scary.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry this happened to you!! How fortunate that Rocky made it through. Think of it this way, I am sure your partner won't think twice about making fun of you for being overprotective again!!!


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so happy Rocky is ok, what a nightmare!

Zorana, what an incredible story! The world is full of dog lovers. Your little Lola must have thought she was something that she got her own road block!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG Camille, I couldn't believe what I was reading. Thank God Rocky is ok. I couldn't begin to imagine the emotions you went through until getting confirmation from the vet that Rocky was truly ok. 

I hope you are not blaming or questioning yourself. It was not your fault and we can only do our best in telling or educating others, but we still can't control another's actions. I'm sure your partner will never do that again.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Rocky, as well as you and your partner.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Your babies are just too cute! Do you mind if I ask who their breeder is? I assume they come from the same breeder or are related as they look so similar.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I still can't believe he hasn't got a scratch on him. What a solid little man! He was already called Rocky when we adopted him and I was never keen on that name, but it sure fits him now! 

It's just upsetting to think that no matter what I do to keep them safe, something like that can still happen. I lost my first chi in a tragic way and I just couldn't bear to go through this again.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lola's mommy8 said:


> Your babies are just too cute! Do you mind if I ask who their breeder is? I assume they come from the same breeder or are related as they look so similar.


Aww thanks.  Everybody asks us that, but they're actually not related! We adopted Rocky from some people in our neighbourhood who were rehoming him. We don't know much about his background. Lilo came from a small breeder here in North London. They do look quite similar though, people always comment about that! They're nearly the same age, almost the same size/weight, similar shape. hehe


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I was literally holding my breath reading your post I remember the day it happened to you while on vacation and how upset you were. Dont ever feel you are overprotective I am too with Coco. So glad that Rocky is ok. Would of hated you to go through that again. Hang in there. I'm sure your partner has learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm soooo glad to hear your little boy is okay. I would feel absolutely horrible if that happened to my little girl. That must've been very scary.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry you had to go through this. Thank god Rocky is ok. 
I'm so overprotective over my two having leads on all the time because once a big dog came out of nowhere at the park and chased Charlie. The dog was just wanting to play but charlie was terrified and he really could've got hurt. 
Hope Rocky is ok xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

xxcass said:


> I was literally holding my breath reading your post I remember the day it happened to you while on vacation and how upset you were. Dont ever feel you are overprotective I am too with Coco. So glad that Rocky is ok. Would of hated you to go through that again. Hang in there. I'm sure your partner has learned a valuable lesson.


Thanks, I don't know what I would have done if I had to go through this again! It's such a relief that he's ok!!



I<3Charlie-chi said:


> So sorry you had to go through this. Thank god Rocky is ok.
> I'm so overprotective over my two having leads on all the time because once a big dog came out of nowhere at the park and chased Charlie. The dog was just wanting to play but charlie was terrified and he really could've got hurt.
> Hope Rocky is ok xx


Thanks, I can't believe how solid this little man is! I know what you mean, I'm very careful with other dogs too. Sometimes they just want to play, but they're not gentle enough for a chihuahua. The annoying thing is that more and more people around here walk their big dogs off the leash on the street! I don't know what they're thinking... but I hate having dogs randomly running up to my chis while walking on pavements. Some of them are fine, but some are not so friendly... what are they doing off the leash, especially on pavements. -__-


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

NO, not Rocky!!!!! You are absolutely NOT exaggerating with your level of protectiveness, it actually sounds like DECENT dog ownership to me so please do not feel guilty! I bet your partner has now learned a valuable lesson, it's just a real shame that it had to come to this for it to be noticed. 
I wouldn't even let the the best trained and most trusted Border Collie or Poodle off the lead because these things can/will happen. 
I find this post is both heartbreaking and miraculous all at the same time! He lives up to his name indeed, you're right! From the first time I saw him, he's always reminded me of a little Rottweiler his colours are so vibrant .. he definitely reacted like one on the day and through recovery that's for sure! I'm very happy that he is doing fine and hope that nothing arises in the weeks to come, and also for you and your partner to find peace with what has happened :love9: . x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ellie Huahua said:


> NO, not Rocky!!!!! You are absolutely NOT exaggerating with your level of protectiveness, it actually sounds like DECENT dog ownership to me so please do not feel guilty! I bet your partner has now learned a valuable lesson, it's just a real shame that it had to come to this for it to be noticed.
> I wouldn't even let the the best trained and most trusted Border Collie or Poodle off the lead because these things can/will happen.
> I find this post is both heartbreaking and miraculous all at the same time! He lives up to his name indeed, you're right! From the first time I saw him, he's always reminded me of a little Rottweiler his colours are so vibrant .. he definitely reacted like one on the day and through recovery that's for sure! I'm very happy that he is doing fine and hope that nothing arises in the weeks to come, and also for you and your partner to find peace with what has happened :love9: . x x x x x x x x x x


Thanks, I know I'm not being overprotective, it's just annoying when the people around me think I am! My partner loves the chis so much and was so scared though, I know he learned from what happened. He's generally careful... just a bit too laid-back sometimes.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Most people just don't realize how delicate these little guys are. And if they're walking in the street they aren't easy to spot like a large dog. We know our dogs and out instincts are usually correct. I'm lucky that since he's fallen for Mickey hubby is even more protective than I am.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

zellko said:


> Most people just don't realize how delicate these little guys are. And if they're walking in the street they aren't easy to spot like a large dog. We know our dogs and out instincts are usually correct. I'm lucky that since he's fallen for Mickey hubby is even more protective than I am.


My partner does understand how delicate they are and he's protective of them in general, but he's too trusting in certain situations like this one. He just didn't think they'd ever run away because they're so well trained off the leash. He's right that in 99% of cases they probably wouldn't run away, but you just never know (as this incident showed him). So I personally only feel comfortable leaving them off the leash in completely safe places. I think in this case it's because I wasn't there, it was raining and the park is right in front of the house so Rocky just decided to run home. :/ Now he realises that he can't fully trust them, that it only takes one time for something like this to happen.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry if I offended. I didn't mean your partner or we chi owners, I was responding to the comments about non chi owners.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I really think I am going to have my husband read this thread! I am leaving Corona for 5 days while I attend my daughter's college cheer nationals all the way in Daytona in a couple weeks. It would not be in her best interest to bring her but at the same time I am terrified, actually losing sleep over leaving her. My husband loves her as much as I do, but men will be men. He is too trusting of her, she is a good girl, but you never know, and he is also to trusting of the environment. Birds of prey etc. We live on a lake. And to Make it worse, I lost my first small dog while I was away on vacation and had left him
With my mother. Felt totally secure, but he slipped through a hole in her fence and was killed by a car. I had only had him a couple months, but loved him dearly. That was only back in November and a few weeks later I was fortunate enough to have Corona come into my life. The pound knew what had happened and gave me a call about her. She saved me from my depression and I do not know what I would do if anything happened to her!!!! So I think this will be a good read for him!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

zellko said:


> Sorry if I offended. I didn't mean your partner or we chi owners, I was responding to the comments about non chi owners.


Oh no don't worry. Now that I reread my message it does have a defensive tone to it, but I wasn't offended. I just felt the need to explain so that people don't think he's a bad chihuahua owner. He's very good with them and loves them more than anything.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Corona Pup said:


> I really think I am going to have my husband read this thread! I am leaving Corona for 5 days while I attend my daughter's college cheer nationals all the way in Daytona in a couple weeks. It would not be in her best interest to bring her but at the same time I am terrified, actually losing sleep over leaving her. My husband loves her as much as I do, but men will be men. He is too trusting of her, she is a good girl, but you never know, and he is also to trusting of the environment. Birds of prey etc. We live on a lake. And to Make it worse, I lost my first small dog while I was away on vacation and had left him
> With my mother. Felt totally secure, but he slipped through a hole in her fence and was killed by a car. I had only had him a couple months, but loved him dearly. That was only back in November and a few weeks later I was fortunate enough to have Corona come into my life. The pound knew what had happened and gave me a call about her. She saved me from my depression and I do not know what I would do if anything happened to her!!!! So I think this will be a good read for him!!


I'm really sorry that you had to go through this too. I was broken when I lost my first chi that way so this has always been my number 1 fear... so for Rocky to get hit by a car too was really scary, but thank god he's ok! If I were you I would tell your husband all the things you want/don't want him to do and ask that he follows the rules, even if it's just to make you feel better while you're gone.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you! And my intention was not
To steal your thread, just that I know the feeling. I was 3 states away when Roscoe was hit, yet the guilt was overwhelming! So many what ifs on my end, and not wanting my mom to blame herself. Now pretty much unless I am at work, and Corona is in her kennel, she is constantly in my sight! Of course which I don't mind one bit! But I am so so glad Rocky is okay!!! And it was not yours or anyone else's fault. Things beyond our control sometimes happen!! And, I agree, he has the perfect name!!! Little fighter!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The only big downside I think of having animals is loosing them. At least, with groups like this there is someone to share with who really understands.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Camille, I just saw this, and when I first started reading, like others, my heart stopped!! I am so thankful Rocky is OK!!! I can only imagine what a scare that was. Tell him Rocky not to ever scare you like that again!


----------



## stewswanson (Mar 1, 2013)

*Off Leash*

I was going to let Magnum off leash at a large field where I fly model airplanes. He is fairly well trained but is never left off the tie out at the house. The intent was to hook him up to a fishing rod I have on light (#6) line so if he did not stay in command range he still could not get any further than 200 yards away. Never got a chance to try it out as we lost access to the field.


----------

